# Weirdest Questions/Statements about your Dog?



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Figured this could be kind of a fun topic lol. Plus I had one that caught me off guard this last weekend. 

We were walking from one park to another with the hiking group, and an older gentleman who hadn't been out with us before asked me what kind of mix Doyle was. He went further to ask if he was part coyote or wolf because of how he looked like he was stalking in the back end. 

I had one of those blink and stare moments before I said he was white shepherd and his back has a bit of a slope to it (plus the little booger was trying to pull me down the trail).

I have had people ask if Leia was part wolf, and one couple asked if she was pure wolf while we were out at a popular summer swimming spot with her running about off leash and chasing sticks I was throwing for her and Myles. 

I swear some days people say the darndest things lol.  Anyone else have some good ones?


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I don't have quite a good one my girl hasn't been out in public much to draw in some oddball questions. But I have had many many people come around and start talking about her or GSDs in general and how they remind them of the natural traits found in wolves, the stance, the stride, the power, the stalk.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

"Hey, is that some sorta police dog?"

Hans was about 6 months old


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Frankie used to be a terrible leash puller. And I'm talking, to the point of choking herself terrible. So there I am, on a street in a major city (we were visiting), trying to walk her to a park so she can take a pee, and she's straining away at the leash and wheezing/choking, and these people start asking me, "Is that a police dog?" as she's hauling me down the street. Why, yes. Yes, this is my well trained police dog. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine was last week when the drunk guy was standing at my fence at 1 a.m. He kept saying he wanted to kick my dog's butt. I was like, really dude? There is a 4 foot fence separating you from a very ticked off German Shepherd. The only thing saving you is that he's disciplined. Even the cop that came thought it was amusing. He was like "yeah, the dog would have won that one".


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I ALWAYS get the question, "Are you sure she is a German shepherd?"

People here don't really associate sables with GSDs I guess since all they see are the black and tans.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been asked the wolf question alot on my sables! And definitely asked the 'police dog' question alot with my saddled boy. I think those are probably the 2 most common questions, lol.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Someone asked me if Kaiju was trained to bite...while trying to poke him between the eyes. No, but if you keep trying to poke him, he's going to get ticked either way.

Oh, and someone asked how many bites Kaiju had made on other dogs/people while bragging that HIS shepherd had already bitten two kids, five dogs, and one jogger who had come on to his lawn...at one year old. My coworker had to drag me away from that one.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow Pax8, I'd have helped you knock some sense into that guy. 

The weirdest comment was when we first brought Patton home with his long fuzzy hair. Our neighbor said, "I thought you were getting a German Shepherd". Now when folks ask, "what is he mixed with" I tell them, "more German Shepherd".


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

A vet tech on my gorgeous black sable True Haus pup: So he's shepherd mix, then?

Guy at vet's re my black sable Adlerstein pup many years ago: You better get your money back from the breeder--that dog is part coyote. I know German Shepheds & that's not a purebred.

From multiple sources re my solid black: There's no such thing as a black German Shepherd.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

"Your dog has killed a cat (true) but if you keep playing tuggy games with him he will kill a child"


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)

I was walking my puppy when she was about 10 weeks old and a lady stopped and asked me wasn't I afraid owning a German Shepherd? Ummmm, no, I wouldn't own one if I was afraid.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I was told Fritz was ugly and not a pure shepherd because of his ears.....


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

A teenager (15-16+) came up to me at vet and asked if Leo, probably 4 months at the time, could smell drugs yet and if so, what was his reaction. I told the kid yes, you better flush that junk because he goes right to it. Yeah, not so much, I felt like saying he can also dial 911 and play concert-level piano. Geesh!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I've gotten the coyote, husky, wolf mix questions. But my weirdest ever was when I was a kid, walking my bi colour girl and someone asked if she was a springer spaniel mix. I just blinked at them. Seriously, where do you see any hint of a springer spaniel in a 85lb, rottweiler coloured, prick eared dog? It still kills me to this day haha.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"WGSL" ??? ...that's West German show lines......."oh..I thought East and West Germany became one country???" ....yes they did...."hmmmmm, well it must a really old dog you have"


SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

"He's really beautiful, I've never seen a German Shepherd like that." 

Me, proudly: "He is Czech line!"

"Oh really? What does he check?"


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that a Collie? or How much wolf is mixed in there? I've been told there is no way that Raina is a German Shepherd because she has fluffy ears and fluff between her toes so I obviously got cheated by some unscrupulous breeder. When I tell them I got her from Germany they really have no response. This is not a Collie!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Look! Wolves or foxes or some (expletive)!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Look! Wolves or foxes or some (expletive)!


:rofl:


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a lady that use to babysit my youngest tell me that I should be careful because she's seen a wolf in my yard several times. I showed her a picture of my dog and she was like, "Yes that's it!" 

This is my big bad wolf, lol.

lola1y2m by stmcfr
ed1, on Flickr

I also get-
What is she mixed with? (because she is long haired) 
Is she a police dog?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've gotten the wolf question and the "GSD mixed with what?" question and "Is he a Police Service Dog?" question, but I have a big sable boy, so I've sorta was expecting those, but I do have to wonder about people who ask those questions about the classic Black and Tans. 

Errr. . . . haven't you seen a GSD before??

fred, that is THE most adorable wolf I have ever seen!

The Check Dog is a good one too!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah, yes, the Wolf question...
At work one day I was gone getting a part we needed and when I got back one of my employees told me that a driver came in to make a delivery and wanted to know if I was keeping a wolf back in that pen.

He said-" I told him "Duuude, it's a German Shepherd"!

LOL

My vicious Arctic Wolf...


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I had someone try to convince me that my dog is a long coat. 
Also told me my dog is part wolf, the gene that makes gsd long coat was the lines that Wolfs were bread into gsd and that's why the SV consider it a fault??


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

d4mmo said:


> I had someone try to convince me that my dog is a long coat.
> Also told me my dog is part wolf, the gene that makes gsd long coat was the lines that Wolfs were bread into gsd and that's why the SV consider it a fault??
> 
> View attachment 251209


Nope, it's a fault because it is a recessive gene.
That said, most SL dogs do have plush coats and as a result having a long coat somewhere in the line is inevitable.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've had the wolf / coyote cross thing a number of times. I had one woman come up to me and was adamant that I had been ripped off by the breeder because Kyleigh's fur was too long. 

I had one person ask me how long it took to crimp the fur behind her ears - my response? About 10 minutes every morning and she's such a brat about it ... walked off before I smacked them. 

I got so fed up of people asking me what she was mixed with that some poor guy got the brunt of it ... I told him floppy eared rabbit and just walked off. 

Same thing about the police dogs, she scares the crap out of the car at the Tim Horton's drive through every day after work. She doesn't do anything just stares at him. He freaks out every time ... I took the opportunity to have some fun and told him not to move too fast because she could make it through the car window and into the drive through window if she really wanted to (windows in the back seat are rolled up and she can't access the front seat because of the barrier LOL) 

Ahh well, some days I'm more tolerant than others!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

nezzz said:


> Nope, it's a fault because it is a recessive gene.
> 
> That said, most SL dogs do have plush coats and as a result having a long coat somewhere in the line is inevitable.



I stopped trying to explain things to him after he continued to argue that my dog is a long coat


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

When my pup was about 4 months old, the first time his ears started to pop up a little but still bounced all over the place. I was walking him around the block and this man that was getting out of his car at the end of the driveway jumped back about 5 feet, and exclaimed, "IS THAT A K9??!!" hahaha And of course, I regularly get the police dog question as well haha, mainly from kids though.


I also find it quite interesting how lot of people respond when they see that my now 11 month old pup is not neutered… they ask me WHEN are you going to neuter him?! Or are you planning on BREEDING him? I inform them that no, I am not planning on breeding him… I tell them the health reasons I have chosen to keep him intact indefinitely, and that he is an indoor dog with absolutely no unsupervised outdoor time, so there is really not a chance of him getting any dogs pregnant. 

"UHHHH HUHHHHHH….." they respond… "Well, If he's not neutered its GUARANTEED he will be creating more puppies. Thats why vets and shelters always recommend spay and neuter. PLUS if you don't neuter him he will become very aggressive and dangerous and will start peeing on your furniture all the time and you can never trust him."

I ask him how exactly is he going to be impregnating dogs when he has no contact at all with females that are in heat, let alone have get the chance to mate with one? 
Sometimes they are respond with…"hmmm, I never really thought of it like that." other times I get a blank stare and they change the subject. LOL 

I cannot believe the huge number of people I end up having this conversation with!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

stmcfred said:


> I had a lady that use to babysit my youngest tell me that I should be careful because she's seen a wolf in my yard several times. I showed her a picture of my dog and she was like, "Yes that's it!"
> 
> This is my big bad wolf, lol.
> 
> ...


WOW she is beautiful!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've got some weird comments, but the best was from my brother who said he worries my dogs will eat me. That is so incredibly funny, my dogs are mushy fuzz-butts. 

So he was at my house, fixing the lawn mower, and I told him that they now know him as the lawn mower-man. He thinks they will eat him. It's funny. Why are guys such wusses? The little girls will tell you point blank, "Cujo would never bite me," or Babs would never bite me." But 50 year old guys are afraid for their skin. And my dogs aren't encouraged to aggress, bark, bite, or any of that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

STMCFRED that is a gorgeous photo! Well done.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I love these!  

I have heard the police dog comment a few times when people would walk by. People seem to know what Doyle is faster than they do Leia. I've had people ask about Leia being part golden too because she is similar in color to my golden. People tend to ask if my dogs are related all the time. 

I so don't get the eat you/turn on you stuff. GSD I had always thought were great family dogs and trustworthy with family. Technically my first shepherd was when I was super little.  My mom grew up with them.


----------



## aleinad (May 19, 2014)

I get comments about his size. He is only 8 months and over 40kg/88 pounds. He is also black so he tends to look intimidating. My friends have asked if he is crossed with bear.

Hopefully the link to his pics works..
Titan - Imgur


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I was walking Titan one day and a guy with his kid and his golden saw us from across the parking lot and he said hey, is that a greyhound? 

I guess maybe I can kind of see it as Titan is all legs, very slim body, and very long bodied. But I've never seen a greyhound with a shepherd coat and I have yet to see a dark sables one. Not to mention the upright ears. 

I walked him over and let him and his son pet him and explained what a working line german shepherd was.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay, okay, I found out the craziest thing today. We have a regular at the store who always ignores me and gives me evil eye anytime she comes in. I never knew why, never questioned it, just let it go. So today she comes to the grooming salon to make an appointment, starts to say something, and falls dead silent when she realizes I'm also in the lobby with my dog. She left the store immediately. So I asked one of the girls if she knew what was going on.

Apparently this woman is convinced that my dog is stalking her. I could see maybe because I bring him up to work a couple times a week that maybe she sees him pretty often and doesn't like shepherds, but no. This woman apparently believes that almost any black and tan shepherd being walked by a woman is MY DOG stalking her - at the store, at the dog park, on the sidewalk, etc. She explains the variations in coat pattern saying that the dog knows it needs to blend in, so he sheds his fur and grows new patterns so she won't recognize him. 

Apparently my dog is some sort of urban chameleon. I'm just so blown away. It's more grade A crazy than I was ever expecting, but I'm so endlessly amused that this woman thinks my dog is some sort of world class, skin changing spy.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

That is insane.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, this is what I get for working with the general public...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

The urban chameleon story is great lol and the crimping the hair behind the ears haha to funny  

I read all of the comments and didn't see that anyone has been asked this particular question....I have been stopped by two different people i told them that he was a German shepherd and they asked me if we had his ears cropped so they would stand up like that, I explained that they do that naturally  that question caught me off guard both times because gsd's are so popular and the fact that there ears stand up naturally was something I assumed that everyone would know. 

When Lobo was about 3 1/2 months old someone asked what he was and I said a gsd And he Said "Well He Is Really Small For A gsd" (totally serious and disapproving), I then told him that he was only a puppy and was only about a quarter of the size he would be as an adult. 

And it does always amaze me how many people don't know about sable shepherds. I enjoy helping to educate them it makes me so happy that I can help others learn more about this amazing breed 

This is such a great thread  thanks for starting it


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Omg. xD That is freaking hilarious, Pax. Like that level of crazy is so something that you don't see that often. 

Reminds me of one of the best emergency visits I got to hear about. The referral letter was something we had hanging up in the back for a bit because it was just so ludicrous. 

The man brought his dog in saying that he hadn't been right since he was boarded. So we obviously are thinking boarded at a kennel so probably has kennel cough. Nope. He meant boarded on an alien spaceship. How the vet who was in there could keep a straight face, I have no idea. He was convinced that certain patterns in the dog's fur were crop circles. :3

General public definitely has its fair share of crazies. >> Is it wrong that I'd find it hilariously amusing if your dog had a "stalk" command so he'd take a few crouched steps at her the next time you see her?


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I have gotten the cropped question actually! It's like some people don't understand that some ears stand upright lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's not really funny, those people need medication. It's like laughing at mentally challenged people. Paranoia and delusions just aren't funny at all.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

You are right. I hadn't thought of it in that manner. :/ Probably should have. That sort of killed the lighthearted intent of this post.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi was a big girl. I took her for a walk one day and this nice man starts commenting what a handsome dog I had. I said thank you. He then tells Sabi she is a good looking boy, I politely tell him she's actually a girl. 
Are you sure? was his response. Umm yes, I'm positive. Well you should have a vet confirm, he says, sometimes it's hard to tell and that's way to big to be a female. 
I just said thanks and carried on, ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Sabi was a big girl. I took her for a walk one day and this nice man starts commenting what a handsome dog I had. I said thank you. He then tells Sabi she is a good looking boy, I politely tell him she's actually a girl.
> Are you sure? was his response. Umm yes, I'm positive. Well you should have a vet confirm, he says, sometimes it's hard to tell and that's way to big to be a female.
> I just said thanks and carried on, ya can't fix stupid.


Oh my, that's hilarious. "You should have a vet confirm" that's the funniest part about it. As if common sense wouldn't lead you to tell the difference in boy and girl lol.

My vet had my Australian Shepherd Marked as a male in her paperwork for a long time. She would often see the vet techs as it was always just routine check ups and shots. It was the secretaries who had actually made the mistake. Finally I spoke up one day and was like she's a female but all my receipts have male check marked. I'd hate to bring her in to be spayed and someone get a huge surprise. My dogs name is Stewart though so easy mistake but the lady was a bit embarrassed about it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We were testing our dogs on tracking yesterday. A number of us were parked along the side of a small road between some farm fields. All the cars had dogs in them. We had permission from the land owners but of course not all the neighbors knew what we were doing. This nice older lady with a Chihuahua drives by. Then she comes back by and stops. She was wondering what the dogs were looking for. Did she come by a crime scene investigation? Was someone lost? She was both concerned for her neighbor and excited.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

For us it has been the "Is that a wolf?" question ever since I have had sables, first one was about 1999. Funny--rarely got that all the while I had wolf shepherds, but got it all the time with Sarah, my first sable GSD. The few who did ask about the wolfdogs were savvy, also WD owners. With my lovely little Sarah (pic attached) it was ALWAYS the wolf question.

Susan


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Once a laborer working on a house came up to me and Lanee while we were on our walk and stated, "That's a nice looking bitch. Would you like her to mate with another dog I know? We can sell the puppies together."

I simply responded, "No thanks. She's spayed," which prompted a genuinely confused look on the guys face. We continued on our walk. I then had a "WTF" session in my thought process until we got back home.


----------



## GSDIndy (Oct 20, 2014)

These are great! Sam has long hair and, like others who have replied, we get the "what is he mixed with" questions a lot. I am LOL at people asking if you crimp behind the ears, we've been asked that once before. 

I of course love the, "Oh, I wouldn't mess with him" or "Glad my cat / small dog is inside, I would hate to see what he would do" when we're on a walk. Sam is such a lover, he wouldn't do a thing. Gets me every time


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol. I probably would have lifted my dog's leg to prove she was a girl in your case Sabi.  It really is interesting how many don't know that certain colors and hair coats are actually common within the GSD breed. People lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have seriously heard all kinds of crazy things from people about Sinister.

One person was so convinced that Sinister was not a GSD he told me to contact the AKC and tell them they made a mistake letting me register my dog. :crazy:

I have been asked why I cropped my Lab's ears.

People ask if he's part black Lab (as if that is it's own breed) or if he's part wolf.

But honestly, the one that stumped me the most was someone asking about my Dalmatian, they seriously asked me what breed he was? I thought it was extremely obvious but I guess not.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been asked "Is that one of those attack dogs" I responded "If you consider getting licked to death then yes she is"


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max was 4 months old, "she's about a year old"? Later in life, "are you sure that's a German shepherd"? Or " that's not German shepherd they don't grow that big", the GF and i were at the hospital one evening on a therapy visit, out from a room came a Dr, "Czech Republic" , I said yes, Dr was born and raised there, and had one that could have been his brother


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

One of our previous foster dogs was a bi-colored shepherd. I brought him over to my parents house and their neighbors had company over. All the children were playing out front on the sidewalk. They were running down the street and stopped dead in their tracks yelling "wolf!!!!" lol. 

With my current shepherd, who is a sable I get the "Is he a k9?", "Part wolf?" or "What's he mixed with because he can't be purebred?" I just laugh...every now and then someone will look at him and know exactly what he is, BUT these are usually other german shepherd owners lol.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

About Mac Dog (RIP)
Q:What kind of dog is that?
A:German Shepherd
Q:Weird color? Nice though.
A:Actually He is a Czech Dog
Q & A:So he's not a German Shepherd.:crazy:

About Zac (RIP)
The Police Dog thing.
I thought German Shepherds were sloped in the back.

About Jac (RIP),
I hate German Shepherds, they're killers.:hammer:

About Hoby,
What kind of a dog is that. He looks like a Bear.


----------



## Majikman (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a red & black long hair (purebred) with mostly working dog pedigree, therefore no roached back. Most frequently asked question, "Is that a wolf hybrid or a Turvueren"...or simply, "what kind of cross is that dog"


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Another question all my GSDs have drawn, "Does he[she] bite?" I always answered "All dogs will bite in certain circumstances."
With some people who asked that question, I always answered, "Yes, and he always draws blood." (Spent a number of years living in some tough neighborhoods.)

Susan


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We get asked what breed or mix Ranger is. He's Czech working line sable coatie with a reverse mask, so he is a bit different from a typical black and tan. I guess its not really that unusual of a question, it just gets asked frequently.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Last week Java and I were on the sidewalk just having left the dog park. As we passed a parked car a woman was getting out of her car, saw Java, exclaimed "oh my gawd, I'm scared to death!" and popped right back into her car until we passed. Having run till his tongue was dragging, Java glanced her way and kept walking as if to say "meh!"


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Great Dane Wolf cross right? It was on this outing.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol saphire did you smile agree and move on


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Literally within minutes of taking this picture:

"Oh! So pretty! She's Shepherd and what?"


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I always get the "is he part wolf?" question. Assume that will only get worse once I have a dark long coated sable as well.

Oh yeah, and once I got yelled at about how cruel it was to crop my puppies ears. Sigh.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When my parents still had Cujo, my BIL once said to me, that he would kill him and every dog in my kennel if the dog ever bit him. 

He was drunk, being an idiot to my parents, and claimed that I told Cujo to Chomp him. 

Cujo never did bite him, so we will never know what Sue would have done if the BIL carried out even a portion of what he said he would do. 

Some days ago, my other nieces and I stopped at his house to visit. We brought Moofie to see the girls, and I have been bringing the pup their since he was about 10 weeks old. He is a big, 7 month old, hairy boy now. The BIL watched. I kept it short, but both little ones got to pet Moof. They are a very young almost 5 and close to 4 now. 

My sister calls me up and tells me, that her daughter (the younger) talks to her about my big dogs and how she likes them, but she is afraid they will eat her. 

I told my sister that I wish she wouldn't frighten her children like that. 
She says she doesn't, but about a year ago, I had my nieces there and they were walking Babs -- they were six, almost seven at the time, and Babsy was 8. All four kids and my sister and I were walking the whole time. And Babs was just perfect. When there was about 10 yards to go, I unclipped her and told her to go to my car -- which she loves to do. 

I didn't expect Gwennie to go running after her. Should have. But my sister screamed at her "DON'T TOUCH THAT DOG!!!" And then Gwennie was like, "Don't eat me." 

When I was talking the other day on the phone with her, she said she thinks it is good her daughter is afraid of dogs, she should be. I told her she is more likely to get bitten being afraid. It is so frustrating. 

My sisters are night and day different. My older sister let her girls tame Cujo, and subjected them to him over and over again when they were 1 year old, and Cujo became a baby-dog. Only after Cujo passed away when the girls were about 5 did I start subjecting them to my dogs, other than once a year letting them see baby-puppies. Her girls are 8 and almost 8 now, so there is a big difference in age, but I really do not see the other sister's girls ever being that comfortable with my dogs to enjoy them, to go into their kennels with me. 

I try. I brought a small litter over to their house and let the girls pet them when they were about 3 weeks old. 

I wish she wouldn't frighten the kids about dogs. She doesn't want the kids to run up to random dogs and get bitten. I think she could make sure that doesn't happen some other way.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saphire, if it makes you feel better I used to have a poorly marked Harlequin Great Dane that I was informed must be a Pitbull/Dalmation cross


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A man once told me that if I didn't breed my intact male dog at least two times a year, he'd become too aggressive for me to handle. Luckily, he offered to allow me to breed to two of his females.....cheap. 

Won't happen in the world _you're_ living in, dude.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Saphire, if it makes you feel better I used to have a poorly marked Harlequin Great Dane that I was informed must be a Pitbull/Dalmation cross


Takes all kinds lol.

I just looked at the man and kept going, I couldn't say out loud what I was thinking.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lilie said:


> A man once told me that if I didn't breed my intact male dog at least two times a year, he'd become too aggressive for me to handle. Luckily, he offered to allow me to breed to two of his females.....cheap.
> 
> Won't happen in the world _you're_ living in, dude.


 Oh, gee, that was so nice of him!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

some guy insist that my gsd is a malinois


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ace GSD said:


> some guy insist that my gsd is a malinois



I had that happen once. At a pet store with my longhaired GSD. Store employee asked if she was a Malinois. I looked at her funny and she said my girl looked just like picture she saw once. I said " a picture of a Malinois?" Blew my kind. Terv, I might get. Not a Mal.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It is amusing how many people don't have a clue. Someone not knowing what a dalmatian was?! How could it be missed with the 101 Dalmatians movie?

(Sidenote that shows my nerdness - I actually did have 101 stuffed dalmatians for a bit, starting when I was 8 years old. >> Took 10 years.)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Colie CVT said:


> It is amusing how many people don't have a clue. Someone not knowing what a dalmatian was?! How could it be missed with the 101 Dalmatians movie?
> 
> (Sidenote that shows my nerdness - I actually did have 101 stuffed dalmatians for a bit, starting when I was 8 years old. >> Took 10 years.)


No kidding, I thought Dalmatians were one of the easiest breeds to identify, if not the easiest. :crazy:

Lol! I had a big Pongo stuffed animal and Penny the puppy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> When my parents still had Cujo, my BIL once said to me, that he would kill him and every dog in my kennel if the dog ever bit him.
> 
> He was drunk, being an idiot to my parents, and claimed that I told Cujo to Chomp him.
> 
> ...


That would bother me.

I think learning to handle yourself around dogs if you can is very valuable. I don't mean to discount a true phobia that could make that difficult or not impossible - but if you're just unsure, learning and gaining that confidence is very important.

My MIL was talking about a nephew of ours who is afraid of dogs, and she said she thought it was good. I kept my mouth shut, but I don't agree. Wariness and caution around unfamiliar dogs - yes. Generalized fear - no.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think fear is wisdom when in a proper context : dog is growing and lunging at me, better not pet...  But irrational fear : the dog is looking at me, wagging his tail, acting playful with the kids - he's going to eat me! - has no helpful value. My SIL was TERRIFIED of dogs (in Cambodia dogs were used against people, as well as many dog packs roaming the poverty streets where she was), any type of dog. I had 3 GSD (one a GSD mix) all very loving and we'll trained. She would hide behind my brother, and Selah, my major ball dog was also the most loving would bring her anything she could find to throw for her. My SIL would scream and laugh but hide nervously behind my brother, who would throw whatever object she gave him (paper, really Selah? Lol). Over time, watching how my dogs interacted with everyone (and selah' persistence in getting her to throw something) she started to relax more. Now, she likes dogs and will willing pet somebody else's dog, albeit tentatively (and of course with permission). She is ever grateful for help getting over her paralyzing fear.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

When I got Kyleigh as a puppy, both my mother and sister were aghast - you got a GSD? But they're vicious. Apparently, I was supposed to get a chihuahua (must have missed that memo).

It's taken me A LONG time to get my sister to "come around" - I still want to smack her upside the head every now and then. My mom, I don't even bother. 

However, I do spend 3 hours every second weekend with my nephew (they don't live super close) and there is always some dog time. 

The funniest question my nephew asked when he was 4 and Ky was about 7 months ... Can I run really fast and see if she can catch me? Um, NO! LOL

I have been very diligent in drilling rules into my nephew's head about dogs and dog behaviour: 

NEVER approach a dog with out getting consent from the owner. The OWNER MUST be an adult! AND - don't be 6 inches away from the dog when asking for permission!

NEVER run around yelling / screaming in a park when you see a dog off leash 

NEVER give a dog food unless the owner is there and they have given you the food to give them

Stand tall, and in a firm voice, give the command once - if you mean it, the dog will do it!

Don't use high pitched voices, no yelling, screaming, and no running around like a freak in the house, etc. etc. 

Those are my basic "rules" for Rowan and my dog. 

A couple of weeks ago the whole family was at the house, the three of us had just come back from a nice walk in the woods and as we came into the house my sister started giving Ky commands - over here, stop, no, not there, Ky come here, now lay down, not that way, this way

Rowan looks at me and laughs ... I'm just about to intervene when Rowan pipes up - Hey MOM, that's NOT how you talk to a dog. Watch me ... he walks over to Kyleigh, picks up her leash and brings her to her mat. Kyleigh, lay down. 

She did, he removed the leash and handed it to me, looks at my sister and says - that's how you do it!

PRICELESS!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

*Polar Bear?*

Denali was an extra, extra large white GSD with a bright white short coat. So inevitably when people would ask what kind of dog he was I would answer White German Shepherd. Some of the responses were that there is no such thing or they would ask if he was an albino (heard that lots). Because of his size even some GSD owners would ask if he was part Great Dane or Great Pyrennese (huh?). Even at his first vets office they had him down as a shepherd mix. But the all time classic was a guy telling his wife/GF that Denali was part polar bear because he had seen an ad from breeder who sold polar bear shepherds.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

From a Petsmart dog trainer. "What kind of dogs are those"? seriously?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

LOL!! That is scary! Not the trainer I would have confidence in, lol


----------



## krunal (Nov 12, 2014)

charger said:


> From a Petsmart dog trainer. "What kind of dogs are those"? seriously?



ya its happens to me all the time with mine black gsd

even from vets, petsmart, police,etc


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

"Why do you have a police dog? _Aren't they mean_?"



(my B&T female is a people lover all the way)


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Another question all my GSDs have drawn, "Does he[she] bite?" I always answered "All dogs will bite in certain circumstances."
> With some people who asked that question, I always answered, "Yes, and he always draws blood." (Spent a number of years living in some tough neighborhoods.)
> 
> Susan


I'm totally going to use this! LOL! :wild:


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

:hammer: :hammer: :hammer:



Sabis mom said:


> Sabi was a big girl. I took her for a walk one day and this nice man starts commenting what a handsome dog I had. I said thank you. He then tells Sabi she is a good looking boy, I politely tell him she's actually a girl.
> Are you sure? was his response. Umm yes, I'm positive. Well you should have a vet confirm, he says, sometimes it's hard to tell and that's way to big to be a female.
> I just said thanks and carried on, ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

I love this. 



Ellimaybel said:


> Mine was last week when the drunk guy was standing at my fence at 1 a.m. He kept saying he wanted to kick my dog's butt. I was like, really dude? There is a 4 foot fence separating you from a very ticked off German Shepherd. The only thing saving you is that he's disciplined. Even the cop that came thought it was amusing. He was like "yeah, the dog would have won that one".


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG I'm not going to complain about peoples comments any more. I know this sounds stupid, but it always annoys me when people say you have a beautiful dog. And then I say," thank you." like I had anything to do with his/her breeding. I BOUGHT these dogs. I had NOTHING to do with how beautiful they are. I just stumbled on good breeders. LOL But I don't say anything but thanks you. One little kid ( which I thought was hilarious ) asked me, ( about my first gsd while I was walking him) " Is that an English bulldog?" I wasn't sure if he was being smart or he was that dumb. LOL


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

some just assumed she was a wolf dog without asking just called her that, just something like "nice sized wolf dog been a while since i saw one" 

She looks nothing like a real wolf though to me other than the color

some seriously thought she was a coyote


I think cause she does not have that slant


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

charger said:


> From a Petsmart dog trainer. "What kind of dogs are those"? seriously?


Oh dear.

That reminds me, a Petsmart dog trainer once informed me that all male GSDs are sweet and derpy, and all females are crazy and unfocused, and she wished me luck with mine.


----------

